# What Dads do with action figures



## Kacey (Feb 6, 2008)

What more needs to be said?


----------



## Big Don (Feb 6, 2008)

When I was a kid those 100 for a buck little green soldiers were BB gun targets, slingshot astronauts, and the ruthless attackers of many an assault on Barbie's dream home.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 6, 2008)

:lfao: first thing that came to my mind was OMIGOD! :lfao:


----------



## arnisador (Feb 6, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 7, 2008)

Wait til they go fishin' ....


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 7, 2008)

LMAO! That is great.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 7, 2008)

You should see what my old man does with my barbies.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 7, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> You should see what my old man does with my barbies.


YOUR barbies? Aren't you a little old for that m'dear? 

But don't even want to try to imagine what your old man does with them.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 7, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> YOUR barbies? Aren't you a little old for that m'dear?
> 
> But don't even want to try to imagine what your old man does with them.


Well ... I saved mine and gave them to my daughter who accumulated more ... plus together there are two Ken dolls.

I don't play with my Barbies anymore, nor does my daughter. I gotta put those things in storage soon or the whole house will be an educational theater, permanently scarring my youngest son who still bursts out with certain proclomations in the Victoria's Secret store.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 7, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Well ... I saved mine and gave them to my daughter who accumulated more ... plus together there are two Ken dolls.
> 
> I don't play with my Barbies anymore, nor does my daughter. I gotta put those things in storage soon or the whole house will be an educational theater, permanently scarring my youngest son who still bursts out with certain proclomations in the Victoria's Secret store.



Dang it! Now you got me curious... :lol:


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 7, 2008)

We use to blow those greenarmy men up with M-80 fire crckers and burn them with a magnfier glass.


----------



## thardey (Feb 7, 2008)

My green army men were BB gun targets, too, until I graduated to a pellet gun. They didn't last long after that.

I got the board game Axis and Allies for Christmas -- for those who don't know, it basically aboard game about WWII for little green army men.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 7, 2008)

I think I re-enacted D-day and the battle for Iwo Jima a thousand times with my little green army/Marine dudes.  BBs, pellets, black cats...man, I gotta buy Logan some of those for me to play, er, for him to play with.  As for the photo in the OP, well, there's something squirrelly about it.:ubercool:


----------



## jim777 (Feb 7, 2008)

I needed a new desktop wallpaper  Got a bigger version? :lol:


----------



## exile (Feb 7, 2008)

Did anyone see the Mr. Bean 'Christmas' episode, the one where he winds up with his head stuck inside a turkey? Remember the 'Manger Scene' in the department store window, where he arranges for the scene with the wise men and the baby Jesus to be invaded by tanks, a tyrannosaurus rex and all manner of other bizarre toy figures? 

If you ever get a chance to see that episode, do not, repeat, do not miss it. I still fall out my chair laughing when we play that episode, and I've seen it a dozen or so before....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 7, 2008)

Kacey said:


> What more needs to be said?


 
:lfao:

I am soooo sorry I did not check this post sooner

:lfao:


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 7, 2008)

Ping898 found this cartoon and it's great and relates to the thread so well.


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 7, 2008)

Caver ya need to say what the comic is and where it is from too.....

www.barkeaterlake.com


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 7, 2008)

Ping898 said:


> Caver ya need to say what the comic is and where it is from too.....
> 
> www.barkeaterlake.com



Thank you... I'd forgotten to do that... OOPS!


----------



## hjhjh220 (Feb 11, 2008)

lool it's very funny .. thanks


----------

